# How do i get my dogs full attention?



## Jovanelpelirojo (Jun 28, 2020)

Hey everyone i have a 6 month old German shepherd puppy that could use some better training but i feel stuck as to training him. My dog isn’t the type to listen to well when it comes to training outside but if i get him inside my garage i can do some basic things like sit, come, lie down, side,etc. As we are in the garage his attention isn’t always entirely full to me as in I’ll try giving him treats to get his attention more but he sometimes doesn’t care for it and rather just lay down or just look off in the distance. I’ve stood confident and spoken loud to really get him to look at me but after he does a certain trick **** just have a sloppy attention span. What can i do to get rid of this behavior. I would like to have him as obedient as possible like in those YouTube videos but I’m stuck to get him to fully listen and do anything whether if it’s in my garage or outside at all.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Mix in play and a fun, excited attitude with your training. For example, my dog loves playing with his frisbee and the garden hose. Sit, dog sits, dog gets to chase his frisbee, or squirted. Lie down, dog lies down, and gets to chase his frisbee, or gets squirted. A ball or playing tug may be his thing, use what he enjoys doing.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Your job is to teach him to engage with you. Standing tall and yelling at him is NOT that. Look up Dave Kroyer or Denise Fenzi for online courses and videos that will teach you how to do that.


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

If he likes to chase balls, try two ball fetch, throwing one, keeping another to lure him back and entice him to give up the one he has just fetched. A squeaking Kong ball can help redirect his focus to you. Doesn't even have to be a ball. Could be a squeaker toy so long as it is throwable. 

I've also seen (and occasionally tried) a focus drill where you take a piece of his favorite food, and hold it about arm's length out from your head. Then when you have his eyes on the treat, redirect his focus to your eyes. The idea is, he doesn't get the treat until he focuses on you. 

Try to find a place where there aren't a lot of distractions at first.

Also, I would not measure your dog by what is posted on youtube. While youtube is entertaining,it doesn't tell the whole story of how those dogs wound up doing tricks, exhibiting perfect obedience and the like. People probably don't post their epic fails of dog training on youtube, such as letting the puppy off a long lead, in an open, safe area, only to have it get the zoomies and run around like it (and its owner) are idiots. Not that that has ever happened to me... But I've heard rumors.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

You have to find what really is fun for them whether it be really special treats or the ball or a tug. I find all animals love lots of verbal praise love it they want to be your main focus so lots of praise and the best rewards.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

When my dog was a puppy we were in puppy class which involved a lot of sitting around and listening to the instructor or watching other dogs work. My dog started barking and squirming and would not listen at all. Treats did not get his interest. I asked here and Jax said something like That class is as interesting as watching paint dry. (Thank you, Jax). We quit the class and I started using toys that he loves as play rewards for training and it worked. I also got a good private trainer. I learned how to tug the right way. I started using sit boxes to bring him up to eye level and to force him to always pay attention when working.

What does your dog love? Does he like tugs? Frisbees? A ball? You want your dog to light up like a child in a toy store when you train. It’s up to you to find out what makes your dog sit up and pay attention. Once you do that, come back and we can give you training advice.


----------

